# Looking for Beyma's



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I tried different 10" in my door pods that I had lying around and wasn't happy with the way they sounded with my hlcd.so I researched the fourm and read up and I'm leaning towards the Beyma 10G40 but I could only find one site that sells them ,I was hoping to be able to shop around .at around $200 each I just want to make sure I was getting the best price out there . I was even looking on ebay incase I could find a used set .no luck and the searches I do online brings up Beyma deals over seas , if you can share any info on we're I can pick apair up new or used please share


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

About the same price everywhere online.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

We'll placed order today for the beyma's I ordered the 4ohm model went threw US speaker I read good things about them plus Eric had a few good words about them so they can't be half bad


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Let us know how you like them.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Will do , if guys have any ? When they get in feel free to ask I'll post it when I get them in


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I got my Beyma last week didn't have time to install.but I couldn't help from doing a side by side free air test with the Crescendo PWX 10" Midbass that I was going to go with WoW the beyma's sounded clear and more detailed . Today I had time to install them in my doors, my horns were already in . I didn't test them with my dex p99rs I have a old alpine I use for my speaker testing and installing once I get everything button up I'll install the p99 and tune my system I'm using a Sundown Audio SAX-200.4 Very conservatively rated at 200x4 at 4 ohms 300x4 at 2 ohms 400x4 at 1 ohm 600x2 at 2ohm.to run my front stage with gains set and level match I popped in a sq test disc played a track that was a drum solo HOLY CRAPthe midbass that was strong. It was moving my pant leg ! not muddy but sharp snappy they played low and I didn't have it the volume full tilt ,the one thing I liked was that it played the upper highs to low end clear smooth not harsh like afew other pro audio 10" midbass This is just a down and dirty quick review .once I get my sub installed and the p99 in Ill report back with more info, I'm very happy that I went with the beyma's Eric S. Was right they are very sweet drivers  (E.S Full size horns , pro drivers. Xover Hp 800hz up 24 db ) (10" beyma's 10g40 4 ohm xover. Lp 800-50 24 db ) (Sundown sax200.4 Four ch ) No sub (still need to install)


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad I could help

Eric


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had heard they were nice.

If they are nice out of the box, then once you get some tuning on them, they will only get better.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

With a horn system, tuning is for pussyz...  

Kiddin' 
Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's easy with good equipment.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

When I used my autosounds disc the track that has the voices saying "left, center,right" the beyma's were on the spot! I had a ear to ear smile when the center voice seamed to be floating in the middle of the dash I didn't have to play with polarity same went with the horns !!! Now it's not perfect I will be working on bring the stage up it all seams to be at just below dash level with center is strongest image right at dash level to head unit hight so I'll have some tuning ahead me but I'm not going to sweat it till after I get my p99 in and my subs


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Post some pics when you can!

Ive been very impressed with my Beyma compression drivers on ES full size horns. Those 10G40's seem to have a very high BL/mms ratio = good snap and impact!


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Gonzo, I'd love to see some pics of this. How are the beymas mounted? Sealed, Ib, ported? I'm up in the air on my new midbass. Looking for something that'll keep up with hlcd and play low and snappy. I got all excited reading that these were just that.


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

+1 on pics of your Beymas!

I'm very tempted to try the 10g40's but they are 3cm deeper than my Faital's so I will prob hit my window. Plus they have a big ass magnet which may require more cutting of the metal inner door skin..


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry guys for late reply but I have been under the weather and had to take a break fron my build , but I'll post pics up this weekend


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Here are some pics just keep in mind that my build is based on a 98 jeep cherokee and I sprayed black bedliner all over the body and I wanted to carry that look inside on door panels and on my sub wall


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Other pic I can't seem to to send more than one per reply and the rotation if off


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Here they back in there boxs , they sounded great in my jeep but I have some big changes coming up and I'm going to sell off all my sq gear that's means my horns and the pioneer. 99 going to find time this week to post them but I will say the 10s were so damm good I could of ran a 8" sub and I would of been happy , they are not even broken in yet , sad days my friends


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. I'm really struggling on my choice for midbass. I have 4 hertz 165xl's. Which is more cone area than an 8 per door but I don't know if I can squeeze a 10 per door. I'm gonna look at these pics several times thoughout the day to try to help me decide


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

If you need any pics of drivers or how they are mounted I'll take some for you
But pm me so I can email you the pics it's ez to sent multi pics via email than it is for me to post them can't figure that yet


----------

